# 400 Bad Request



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 5, 2010)

On Firefox, occasionally GBAtemp gives me a "400 Bad Request" error and I can only get around it by closing it and reopening Firefox. It doesn't seem like a regular thing; sometimes it just happens. Just had it now, in fact. This is the only site that gets it though.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah I get that too sometimes
On Chrome too, but way less than on FireFox

I don't know what it is, but it's gone if you change/restart browsers.


----------



## Costello (Apr 6, 2010)

hmm... I never get those...
though you should know, every hour the services restart (which can mean downtime for about 5 to 10 seconds)

the problem could come from broken cookie data, try removing your cookie next time this happens?
if removing the cookie does the trick, then i'll try to find a fix server-side.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 6, 2010)

Never had it before using any browser I use, Chrome, Firefox or Opera :|


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Next time it happens I'll try resetting cookie data. I'll tell you if it works.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 6, 2010)

Just had it and clearing the Cookies instantly solved it (as well as logging me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

I've had it a few times.  Normally reloading fix's it but if it doesn't then I just clear the cookies.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2010)

Got it now. Clearing cookies.
(Also, posting this on Chrome)

Worked. Editing in Firefox. Same window.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 7, 2010)

i dont get 400 bad request 
but somtimes i cant go on any gbatemp page for 30 secs to 5 mins (every other site works fine though)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2010)

Which browser do you use?


----------



## The Pi (Apr 7, 2010)

firefox on both windows and linux (dual boot)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 8, 2010)

I meant to say, it happened again a few hours ago. Cleared site cookies again.


----------



## DarkMario616 (Apr 9, 2010)

I just got my first one of these a few minutes ago. Refreshed and it went away.

~Chrome


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 9, 2010)

I just got it now. It doesn't usually happen this often...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 11, 2010)

Another one a little earlier. At most half an hour ago.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Sometimes i get a 500 error. But, only once every so often.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

i get it too when i type in ceratin websites


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

It all depends...


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

WarazX said:
			
		

> It all depends...





Depends on what?


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

For me, it only affects GBATEMP. Its different for everyone.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 5, 2010)

On Firefox, occasionally GBAtemp gives me a "400 Bad Request" error and I can only get around it by closing it and reopening Firefox. It doesn't seem like a regular thing; sometimes it just happens. Just had it now, in fact. This is the only site that gets it though.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

Just letting you know that I just experienced the error again. Had to purge the cookies.


----------



## Costello (May 9, 2010)

okay, I think i've fixed it.
Basically IPB stores way too much data in the cookie, and Firefox doesn't limit cookie size so the cookies can get huge. 
Over 4 or 8KB (dont know which) the server considers the cookie to be too big. I've increased the limit to 32K, but that's already huge.


----------



## tj_cool (May 9, 2010)

I had the error on Chrome a few minutes ago, but it seems to work now (without clearing cookies)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

Well, if I notice the problem again and need to purge the cookies I'll let you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks Costy.


----------

